
Elizabeth Warren for President open-sources its 2020 campaign tech - raybb
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/29/warren-open-source-campaign-tech/
======
awendland
Here’s the campaign team’s original post about what will get open-sourced:
[https://medium.com/@teamwarren/open-source-tools-from-the-
wa...](https://medium.com/@teamwarren/open-source-tools-from-the-warren-for-
president-tech-team-f1f27d2c7551)

